# Getting started on composing



## Conky (Apr 1, 2013)

So, I know very basic music theory: scales, modes, major and minor chords. I would like to begin my journey in composing classical music, but I don't know where to go from here! I've read that learning species counterpoint is a good starting point. What would you all recommend?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I make music all of the time without using theory. I think of my own music as songbird-like. Birds sing, sometimes without any reason to, and seem to enjoy the sounds they make.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Billy said:


> I make music all of the time without using theory.


But you don't make classical music. Neither do I, that's why I never assume any authority when faced with a question of this sort, it would be disingenuous and misleading.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I make classical. And, I love classical music. I am just not a music critic.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

It is tough making that first step in creating a piece. I'll give you the advice I recieved from one of my teachers, a jazz guitarist, you need to just put something down on paper, even if its just a brief melody, and finish it, even if its just a tiny little thing, and name it, because that will make it real. That is a good first step. Just experiment with things, try out things that you hear in music that you like.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

> Birds sing, sometimes without any reason to,


How in the world could you even make such a ridiculous statement? Are you omniscient?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Even just writing a simple triad, you are using theory. There is no way around it. It doesn't matter if you can't read, or don't *know* theory. Or don't know it's a triad or even called a "chord". You *know* something. Even if it's just, hey, these white notes of the piano sound good together. It doesn't matter that you don't know it's called C Major. That's still theory. Or if there is a pulse (beat) to what you write. That's theory. There is some thinking process everyone goes through and it ties into established music theory in some way.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, I would suggest to learn in whatever way, by ear or by design, to resolve adventures in harmonic balance harmonically.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Billy said:


> Also, I would suggest to learn in whatever way, by ear or by design, to resolve adventures in harmonic balance harmonically.


That is a grammatical tautology. And I would suggest that "ear" and "design" are not mutually exclusive as you seem to want to make them. Composing something by ear is a form of composing something by design.


----------



## eilrahc (Nov 15, 2013)

I would say work on your ability to invent ideas, no matter how simple. Repeat a series of three notes over and over while being in control of the rhythms and see if you can create new phrases. Steal the rhythm of a melody you like verbatim and put a new melody in its place. Think of a person and invent a short phrase based on their character 

You should also try to be reasonably comfortable with the task at hand.. otherwise you may have to fry a smaller fish. Try to find your own comfort zone and then compose and adjust exercises for yourself based on your improvements (which is itself an act of composing!).


----------

